# Names



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 27, 2011)

So how did you all come up with names for your tegus/other reptiles? My brother came up with Kodo by removing the middle syllable from "Komodo." Other names I considered were Nidhogg (after a dragon from Norse mythology) and Gene Simmons (his black and white patterning coupled wit his long tongue reminded me of a certain KISS bassist).


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 28, 2011)

clever names! =D
I came up with Spartacus because at the time I was just getting into the tv series: SPARTACUS (AMAZING SHOW) 
Spartacus is the name of the main character (and also my favorite) but I was also deciding between that and Crixus (another amazing character).


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 28, 2011)

i got vanilla cause its more than likely a girl,the parents are blizzard and sugar and dairy queen blizzard sugar it kinda clicks, and she will have a lot of white color


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 28, 2011)

U from texas kellen? I thought they only in south Texas I'm talking about dq's


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 28, 2011)

i got Zeus cause well.....its a big lizard and Zeus is a powerful name + ive always loved Greek names and what not


----------



## tora (Jul 28, 2011)

Ha! I thought you got the name Kodo from World of Warcraft. 

I keep changing the name of my b&w since I found out she was a girl, I'm probably going to stick with Chell. She is the main protagonist in the Portal games. 

My red is named Clifford after the big red dog. I thought it fit.


----------



## hanniebann (Jul 28, 2011)

I like people names, usually old names. My male was going to be Jasper, I have a monitor named Murphy, though Dorian, Guy, Wayne and Cassidy were on my list too 

Lol Kodo, I definitely though of Warcraft first too!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 28, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> clever names! =D
> I came up with Spartacus because at the time I was just getting into the tv series: SPARTACUS (AMAZING SHOW)
> Spartacus is the name of the main character (and also my favorite) but I was also deciding between that and Crixus (another amazing character).



I LOVE that show! Have you seen Gods of the Arena? They have both for streaming on Netflix. Can't wait for season 3. Oh, and badass name choice. A macho name for a macho lizard.I played Dungeons and Dragons in college but never got into WoW; I stopped after the Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne expansion. I am quite familiar with those kodos but my Kodo is not named for them I;m afraid. Sorry to disappoint all my nerdy tegu friends out there. 


hanniebann said:


> I like people names, usually old names. My male was going to be Jasper, I have a monitor named Murphy, though Dorian, Guy, Wayne and Cassidy were on my list too
> 
> Lol Kodo, I definitely though of Warcraft first too!



I like people names as well. My fire bellied toads are Joe and Tony (Tony is sadly deceased) and I had a Cali kingsnake named Diane. The box turtle at my work is named Bernie.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 28, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> U from texas kellen? I thought they only in south Texas I'm talking about dq's



No I'm from reno nevada I was under the impression dairy queen was everywhere lol especially cause their commercials just got better cause they don't stop at good enough lol


----------



## remington-trigger (Jul 28, 2011)

mine are named hoyt, remington, and savage...after bows and guns.....big hunters and taxidermists in our family haha...


----------



## MissMooRaw (Jul 28, 2011)

I was going with the name Nyreese, it's welsh for lady originally being spelt NERYS. But we like changing the spelling so she can go by Nyry or Reesey. But now that I'm switching to an All American I may play around with a few more names before I stick with that one 100%.


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 28, 2011)

dragonmetalhead said:


> I LOVE that show! Have you seen Gods of the Arena? They have both for streaming on Netflix. Can't wait for season 3. Oh, and badass name choice. A macho name for a macho lizard.





YES I HAVE =D super awesome show!!!!! nice to meet a fellow fan =)
CANT WAIT for the next season in OCTOBER =D 
did you hear what happened to Andy Whitfield? =( sadly he won't be returning to the show as Spartacus, due to his cancer coming back =(he was replaced =(
that news nearly KILLED me =( he MADE the show for me. (have a girly crush on him! lol)


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 28, 2011)

Chevy and Tonka afterthe trucks


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 28, 2011)

tora said:


> Ha! I thought you got the name Kodo from World of Warcraft.



lolol, I poked around and was looking at names from Warcraft and SC. I'm still debating changing Guru to an SC character... Enough nerdiness, moving on!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 28, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> dragonmetalhead said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE that show! Have you seen Gods of the Arena? They have both for streaming on Netflix. Can't wait for season 3. Oh, and badass name choice. A macho name for a macho lizard.
> ...


----------



## mrcleansheet (Jul 28, 2011)

my savannah monitor name is macho sav after randy " macho man " savage , and my agrentine red's name is big red , couldn't think of somthing to creative for that one


----------



## vellfrmla (Jul 28, 2011)

I went with Chomper for my new little guy because of the land before time . lol


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jul 28, 2011)

i always name my pets after star wars 
so far i have two golden geckos: padme amidala, and yoda
Gold Tegu: obi wan kenobi
and my iguana: Mace Windu


----------



## TeguLouie (Jul 28, 2011)

named my guy after the lizard in Ferngully that tries to eat the little human.


----------

